# building a run



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi we are adding on making our run bigger for my chickens. We live in an area with fairly limited space. Do you think a 8 foot run will be big enough for three chickens? Any thoughts on this. Today my husband is building it and framing in the coop on the outside of the run. 8 feet is about as far as we can go. I really hope its going to be large enough. Its going to be six foot tall 8 feet long and 8 feet wide 
Do you think this Will work out? Its going to have a gate where we can walk into the run. I just wanted some opnions on this. Thanks.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

thats the same size as my run for my 3 chickens, plenty big enough, although i do freerange them as well


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks so much that's great to know! I feel much better about the size now.


----------

